# Should I accept a donor with the Cystic Fibrosis gene?



## MultiMum (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi, not sure if anyone here can give a view. 

I have the possibility of a donor but she has the Cystic Fibrosis gene. The clinic have told me that my partner can be tested and hopefully he will not be a carrier. But I'm not sure if that's all there is to it. 

In theory as long as my DP is tested and isn't also a carrier, then any baby created should be ok. But I've been reading some stuff that indicates the test is not foolproof and my DP could actually be positive but the test may show him as negative.

Basically, would you accept a donor with Cystic Fibrosis?  For all I know it may be a non issue. I just wasn't expecting it and don't know how to react. 

Susie


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Susie

I was going to be an egg sharer until they found out I had the CF gene. Iwas devestated for me and my recipient. It was such a shock as its not in my family.

I immediately went into panic mode and di loads of research. basically as long as you partner does not carry the CF gene you will be ok. My advice to you is get your DP tested then make your decision.

Oh and my clinic did not let me egg share as it is there policy but I know other clinics do

Good luck xx


----------



## Nancy Noo (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Susie,

I have had 2 failed IVF attempts and am now moving on to my 3rd go... After chromosome anaylsis I have found out that my partner is a CF carrier and I am not.

However 1 in 25 people can carry the gene so after research we have decided to continue the ivf process - I think with IVF treatment you are aware of things that you wouldn't be if you conceived naturally.

Good Luck it will be worth all the stress in the end. xxx


----------



## RJones80 (Oct 28, 2009)

Susie,

Hi all I am a newbie to FF but not to IVF unfortuntley... Hope it is ok to post my story!!!

Back in 2007 I had DE IVF at CRM after 5 failed attempts at another clinic which happily resulted in my beautifull daughter Olivia... I was in the same position as yourself and my donor was a CF carrier but my husband tested negative.

Obviously we had a good outcome and I am now back on list again and wating for a match and would accept a CF carrier again. 

How is it all going - Any decisions?

x


----------



## MultiMum (Jul 13, 2008)

We've decided that DP will at least get texted for Cystic Fibrosis. After all if he is a carrier then we can't accept a CF donor. Likely if he is not a carrier then we will say yes. Susie


----------

